

Datasheets.com - new parts search engine - nherbw
http://www.datasheets.com/

======
jof
This site just keeps linking datasheet links to ads for me.

I use Octopart. They're an awesome startup and have a great collection of
datasheets already.

~~~
glimcat
Octopart seems like a useful improvement if I'm asking "what part should I
get" rather than "what do I do with this part."

------
ajju
They seem to be disabling the back button, on purpose or by accident, which is
very irritating.

~~~
datasheetscom
Hi Ajju, Many thanks for your feedback. Can you please let us know the page
(or steps) where this is happening for you? This is probably by accident and
we will try our utmost best to fix it.

Best Regards, The Datasheets.com Team

~~~
ajju
It's happening on the home page, when I click through from the link posted
here, if I try to click back to get back to the discussion, it doesn't work.
Do you have a redirect script on the home page that could be causing it by
accident?

~~~
vineetc
Thanks for the feedback Ajju. We'll have this fixed shortly.

------
peanuts
a clone of the old IC Master site? when i want a datasheet i get it from
alldatasheet.com or datasheetarchive.com - no login and more info. Better
still directly from the manufacturer.

------
nherbw
Anyone tried this out yet?

~~~
glimcat
I was able to stump it multiple times without trying very hard.

My usual route is:

1\. Search Digikey 2\. Search Google

Compared to Digikey, the results aren't as informative, the likelihood of a
valid match is apparently significantly lower, and it's ad-supported.

Compared to Google, the likelihood of a valid match is much, much lower.

I have a hard time seeing a need for this site.

~~~
vineetc
Hi, Product Manager for Datasheets.com from SiliconExpert here. Good to hear
your perspective.

Datasheets.com has direct relationships with hundreds of electronic
manufacturers and dozens of distributors. As such, the likelihood of finding a
part number on datasheets.com is greater than any single
distributor/manufacturer website by itself. I would encourage you to try a
search. Let us know how it goes.

Also, Google searches for part numbers can at times provide non-electronic
industry related results. Simple example: search for "DMV" on Google and you
will most likely receive results for the Department of Motor Vehicles. Search
for "DMV" on datasheets.com and you'll see results for Diode families from
electronic manufacturers.

The difference really is between horizontal vs vertical search engines.

